# chicken carcass got left out (bone broth question)



## Chinese Pistache (May 29, 2006)

I'm planning to make bone broth in my crockpot for 24 hours (or more). The carcass got left out all night. Can I still use it? I hate to throw it out







Thanks.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

How many hours was it out, and how cold was your kitchen last night? Most importantly, do the bones still smell good, or do they smell like they're starting to go bad?

If your kitchen was reasonably cool overnight, and the bones smell OK, I'd still use them.


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
If your kitchen was reasonably cool overnight, and the bones smell OK, I'd still use them.









:

We havent been using our heater, so the our kitchen has been pretty chilly overnight (50s-60s?) and in a case like this, it's probably fine.


----------



## Chinese Pistache (May 29, 2006)

Thanks. I went ahead and threw it out because it didn't smell right. Dh had put it in the crockpot and closed the lid but forgot to add liquid and turn it on. So, it was at a perfect temperature to incubate some yucky bacteria.


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

That's happened to me several times. I go ahead and make it and label it for the animals.


----------



## Evan&Anna's_Mom (Jun 12, 2003)

I'm glad you threw it out. The guidelines are no more than 4 hours at room temperature (or any temperature between 40 and 140). After that you are taking a definite risk. Remember that many bacteria don't create a smell until they are WAY above the "danger" levels and some don't create a smell at all. YOu shouldn't judge by "does it smell OK', though and off smell is a clear sign to throw it away.


----------

